# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  виртуальная локальная сеть

## tolerance

Есть ли программа позволяющая создать в памяти компьютера виртуальную локальную сеть содержащую в себе возможность эмулировать сервера и рабочие станции с разлочными ОС?
Для того что бы читая информацию по настройке ОС , установке какой-нить службы или сервиса можно было бы опробовать свои знания на практике не обладая несколькими компьютерами?
Может быть кто-то сталкивался с таким чудо софтом...
Заранее спасибо

----------


## bobnobl

Попробуй VMWare Workstation
Сайт производителя
http://www.vmware.com/products/ws/

----------

